# CHEVY 350 SWAP INTO 87 CUTLASS



## MAKIN MONEY

Need info on what needs to be done, what has to be changed and if i can use the same trans. 


Thanks, MM


----------



## dameon

eazy first thing you do is advertize your block if its ok so people can hear it run. you can leave your tranny you just need an adaptor plate from ebay or a chevy trans from a monte carlo. its eazy but in your case take the whole front header off. parts are hard to find. motor mounts are needed from a caprice, monte , el camino. theres 2 parts to motor mounts upper and lower. around here the whole job is 600 bucks. i can get the whole job done for 80 bucks.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

the motors knockin like a bitch so its goin in the trash, can you post a link for this adapter plate ?


----------



## dameon

ask you local parts store or check summit racing as well i bought a black one on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Speedway-TH350-TH400-BOP-TO-Chevy-Transmission-Adapter-Plate-1962-Up-/200766643815?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebe9fde67&vxp=mtr#ht_1697wt_762


----------



## warning

Dont listen to this crackhead^^ . What kind of engine are you taking out? If its a olds engine and it has a 200r4 it may have the b o p ( thats buick olds pontiac) pattern and the chevy bellhousing pattern. If it does have the universal pattern it will work with the chevy engine. If not chevy th350s are inexpensive. Then you gotta swap the frame mounts to chevy ones. If you go to the parts store ask for ones for a monte carlo with a 305. This is one of the easiest engine swaps. You also gotta get the right accesorie brackets and power steering pump and brackets. If you got access to junkyards you should be able to find a vehicle with a small block chevy and find lots of parts.


----------



## dupree_1977

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Need info on what needs to be done, what has to be changed and if i can use the same trans.
> 
> 
> Thanks, MM


 first of all i take it this car is juiced? if so go to summit an order solid lower mounts( Moroso 62630_) the upper are (Moroso 62515). why solid mounts, so it wont move around so much. da biggest problem you gonna have is which holes to use on the cross member.. but in your case i have the website that answers that http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2485 notice how the lower motor mounts only use 3 of the holes thats da key.......:thumbsup:_


----------



## chevy*boi

Not hard at all I put a Chevy 350 an trans out of a 73 impala in my 85 cutlass. Didn't take the header panel off either jus used a cherry picker and got my motor mounts at advance auto. Chevy motor mount an jus drilled a new hole, everything works an fits fine if anyone tells you different there full of it. I did have to get my driveshaft shortened but it was only fifty bucks well worth it. Why not use a Chevy trans by the time u find adapter plate an whatever else it would b easier


----------



## dameon

adapter plate or monte carlo tranny those are your options


----------



## warning

dupree_1977 said:


> first of all i take it this car is juiced? if so go to summit an order solid lower mounts( Moroso 62630_) the upper are (Moroso 62515). why solid mounts, so it wont move around so much. da biggest problem you gonna have is which holes to use on the cross member.. but in your case i have the website that answers that http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2485 notice how the lower motor mounts only use 3 of the holes thats da key.......:thumbsup:_


the cars not juiced


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

When i put my sbc in my regal all i really had to do that was different other than the exchange of motor was put in new motor mounts and relocate them from the stock v6 ones...Also had a turbo 350 put in with the 350 but im contemplating the 700-R4 now


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

warning said:


> Dont listen to this crackhead^^ . What kind of engine are you taking out? If its a olds engine and it has a 200r4 it may have the b o p ( thats buick olds pontiac) pattern and the chevy bellhousing pattern. If it does have the universal pattern it will work with the chevy engine. If not chevy th350s are inexpensive. Then you gotta swap the frame mounts to chevy ones. If you go to the parts store ask for ones for a monte carlo with a 305. This is one of the easiest engine swaps. You also gotta get the right accesorie brackets and power steering pump and brackets. If you got access to junkyards you should be able to find a vehicle with a small block chevy and find lots of parts.


the engine that's in it is a 307 olds


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

so just relocate the motor mounts, and if the tranny don't have the chevy bell housing get a turbo 350 or use the gay adapter plate. looks like all my questions have been answered.

Thanks, MM


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

MAKIN MONEY said:


> so just relocate the motor mounts, and if the tranny don't have the chevy bell housing get a turbo 350 or use the gay adapter plate. looks like all my questions have been answered.
> 
> Thanks, MM


My motor mounts had to be moved up to the very front of the car and they were stock holes already in the frame....as for the tranny well it bolted right up to the motor obviously and it actually fit right into the under of the car without any fabrications...tranny cross member fit right under it....i have some pictures on my build page.


----------



## warning

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> My motor mounts had to be moved up to the very front of the car and they were stock holes already in the frame....as for the tranny well it bolted right up to the motor obviously and it actually fit right into the under of the car without any fabrications...tranny cross member fit right under it....i have some pictures on my build page.


It depends on what transmission he has in the car. The chevy th350 will bolt right up and use the same crossmember.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

warning said:


> It depends on what transmission he has in the car. The chevy th350 will bolt right up and use the same crossmember.


Just have to unbolt the crossmember and move it back 6" on the driver side so the th350 tailshaft sits at the same spot the stock trans did.


----------



## Lovemy82 cutlass

I put 350 from 92 Camaro in my 82 cutlass. I've bought 2 sets of headers n neither will work. Headers swing out to wide into steering shaft. Can anyone help


----------



## sabrina.sharp91

chevy*boi said:


> Not hard at all I put a Chevy 350 an trans out of a 73 impala in my 85 cutlass. Didn't take the header panel off either jus used a cherry picker and got my motor mounts at advance auto. Chevy motor mount an jus drilled a new hole, everything works an fits fine if anyone tells you different there full of it. I did have to get my driveshaft shortened but it was only fifty bucks well worth it. Why not use a Chevy trans by the time u find adapter plate an whatever else it would b easier


Can you tell me exactly what kind of motor mounts you had to get. Im trying to do the same thing to my 85 cutlass as well.


----------

